# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  اللي محتاج ستريمر لايف وشارت لايف  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## zoooom

السلام عليكم
اي واحد من الشباب محتاج ستريمر وشارت ولفل تو واخبار لايف .. يقول لا يستحي وانا حاضر لخدمة الاخوان جميعا 
اخوكم بو عبدالله

----------


## zoooom

اسمحولي يا اخوان اني ما وضحت المقصود بالاستريمر .. 
هو عباره عن برنامج medved وفيه مميزات كثيره منها شارت لايف وستريمر لعدد كبير من الاسهم حيث تستطيع انك تضع فيه اسهم كثيره ولفل تو وتايم اند سيل ومؤشرات الشارت تقريبا كثيره منها الماكد والارس اي والفوليوم ووووووو الخ 
من من الاخوان يحتاج هذا الاستريمر ما عليه الا ينزل هالبرنامج medved من موقع download.com وانا انشالله راح اعمله اشتراك عشان يصير البرنامج مجاني 
اخوكم بو عبدالله

----------


## KHALIFA

جازاك الله خيرا ...دائما عامر هذا المنتدى بكرم الكرماء من أمثالك.
هاهو بريدي : [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

مساك الله بالخير يالغالي
راجع الايميل اخوي khalifa واي استفسار انا حاضر وشوف هالرابط ممكن يفيدك واتبع الخطوات خطوه خطوه واهم شئ انك تختار البروكر Etrade US Realtime  http://www.indexsignal.com/vb/showth...t=14481&page=1  
اخوك بو عبدالله

----------


## abu_nawaf11

مساك الله بالخير  
اذا ماعليك  امر يالذيب دزلي على [email protected] 
وشرح مبسط 
سلام

----------


## Shrewd Investor

[email protected] 
 اذا ماعليك امر بوعبدالله وجزاك الله خير

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الرجاء من الاخوان مراجعة الايميل وتفعيل اليوزر والباس للبرنامج واي خدمه او مشكله بالبرنامج انا حاضر وبالخدمه 
اخوكم بو عبدالله

----------


## تورنيدو

مع الربع يالحبيب ومشكور ... لاهنت [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
اخوي تونيدو راجع الايميل لو سمحت والبرنامج نزله من هالرابط لك ولجميع الاخوان http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0....ved&tg=dl-2001 
اخوك بو عبدالله

----------


## reeem

السلام عليكم   انا بعد ابي اخ زوم ..مع كل الشكر   ياريت اطرشه لي على الخاص   وانا راح اطرش ايميلي بالخاص

----------


## zoooom

اخي العزيز reeem  انا لا استطيع ارسال رساله عالخاص لاني مشترك جديد ولازم يكون عندي اكثر من مشاركه عشان ارسل عالخاص ... الرجاء وضع ايميلك عشان ارسلك الاشتراك اليوم والاخوان اللي ما وصلهم يرسلولي مره ثانيه لاني دزيت للي طلب مني الاشتراك. 
وارجوا من الاخوان اللي لهم اصدقاء بالمؤشر وطلبوا مني اشتراك ... يبلغونهم اني راح ارسلهم على الايميل واللي طلب مني بالمؤشر اشتراك ارسلته لهم عالايميل  
اخوكم بو عبدالله

----------


## فوركس ترايدر

وانا بعد ابغاه وياريت ترسلة لي  
ايميلي هو [email protected]   
مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## KHALIFA

حياك الله وبارك فيك وأكثر من أمثالك.
 ايميلي هو: [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الرجاء من الاخ فوركس ترتيدور مراجعه الايميل والاخ خليفه انا دزيت لك اليوزر مره ثانيه عالايميل ممكن يكون ما وصلك بالمره الاولى واي خدمه انا حاضر 
بالنسبه للاخ او الاخت reeem اليوزر والباس وورد جاهزين بس منتظر اني اشارك اكثر من 20 مشاركه عشان اقدر ادز عالخاص او انك تبعث لي ايميل عشان ارد عليك   [email protected] 
اخوكم بو عبدالله

----------


## KHALIFA

وصل كل شىء.....
بارك الله فيك وأنعم عليك دنيا وآخرة

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الرجاء من العضو reeem مراجعة الخاص

----------


## BasseL

ارجو ان تبعث اليورز نيم والباسورد جزاك الله خير ومشكور مقدما  
على الخاص لو سمحت

----------


## BasseL

بارك الله فيك بو عبدالله ورزقك من واسع فضله

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم  
اتمنى ان يشتغل معاكم البرنامج واللي تصير معاه اي مشكله انا موجود عالماسنجر [email protected] 
اخوكم بو عبدالله

----------


## تورنيدو

مشكور يابوعبدالله

----------


## kaream22

اخوي ابو عبدالله برجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على ستريمر لايف وجزاك الله خير   [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الاخ العزيز kaream22  راج الايميل لو سمحت 
اخوك بو عبدالله

----------


## big

والله يا ريت    [email protected] 
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ العزيز big الرجاء مراجعة الايميل 
اخوك بو عبدالله

----------


## ebrahim191919

مشاء الله عليك اخوى  بوعبدلله  
دائما فى خدمة اخوانك جزاك الله خير 
بوعبدلله تعبت وانا ابى اكلمك على الماسنجر دائما اوف لاين  
بوعبدلله ولا عليك امر ابى تعمل لى يوزر وباسورد 
وتسلم لنا يالغالى  وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## saif1743

بو عبدالله  ... جزاك الله الف خير على هالمجهود  اللي تسويه للشباب ... و ادري انه حلو وبارد عندك ... لأنك دوم تحب تخدم الناس  .....  
ودي انت او اي احد من الشباب يشرح بالصور  المدفد  و على الأقل اللايف شارت اللي فيه  ....  و اعتقد ان من يمتلكه يمكنه الاستغناء عن كيو شارت  مثل ما شرحت لنا بالمزرعه .... 
ادري راح نكلف عليك  بس انت كريم و حنا نستاهل  ....

----------


## zoooom

حياك الله اخوي ابراهيم وانا بالخدمه .. قبل يومين انا عندك بالبحرين ومعاي درزن اشتراكات للمدفد وكنت موجود عند السيف انطرك  :Regular Smile: )  يالغالي موحاطلي ايميلك ولا تقدر تفتح الخاص لانك مشترك جديد .. عموما الاشتراك جاهز الحين وانشالله باجر اكون عالماسنجر اول السوق انشالله واي خدمه انا حاضر وتامر امر  
ابو علي انشالله احاول اني اجهز الشغل عالمدفد وانزله للشباب بس للشياب راح يطول اشوي يعني بو يومين بس .. وبعدين لا تييب طاري المزرعه لا يروحون الشباب بعيد  :Regular Smile:  
اخوكم الصغير بو عبدالله

----------


## ebrahim191919

حياك الله اخوى بوعبدلله فى بلدك الثانى 
وخساره انى مالتقيت معاك 
وهذا الايميل  [email protected]

----------


## طالب علم

وانا لا تنسوني وهذا الاميل [email protected]
وكثر الله خيركم

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء من الاخ طالب علم مراجعة الخاص

----------


## طالب علم

شكرا لك ولكن المشكلة الباسوورد لا يعمل عندما اعمل login في البرنامج

----------


## zoooom

مساك الله بالخير يالغالي
اول شئ اعمل setup للبرنامج واختار etrade us realtime  واضغط على start
وانا حطيت شرح للبرنامج واذا في اي مشكله انا موجود عالماسنجر   [email protected] 
اخوك بو عبدالله

----------


## أبو ملاك

اسأل الله ان يجزيك الجنة على هذا الجهد الذي تقوم به لإخوانك 
تم تحميل البرنامج أرجو اراسال اليوزر والباسوورد على الخاص أو الإيميل [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

الرجاء من الاخ مبتدئ مراجعة الخاص

----------


## فيصل

جزاك الله يابوعبدالله كل خير على خدمتنا .. 
قل آمين أفرح الله قلبك كما أفرحتنا بخدمتك .. 
ويسر الله أمرك كما يسرت لنا هذا الأمر .. 
وانت تعطي المنتدى بوجودك ومساهماتك قيمة كبيرة بالاضافة الى قيمته الكبيرة أيضا . 
رزقنا الله جميعا الرزق الحلال الواسع واغنانا بحلاله عن حرامه وبفضله عمن سواه !

----------


## ابو رعد

ابو عبدالله  
مساك الله بالخير 
اذا لنا نصيب يالحبيب فهذا الايميل حقي  [email protected] 
ولك شكري وتقديري

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ العزيز فيصل رجاءا حط ايميلك عشان ابعثلك اليوزر لاني لو ادزلك عالخاص ما راح تقدر تفتح الخاص الا بعد 20 مشاركه
الاخ بو رعد راجع الخاص لو سمحت 
اخوكم بو عبدالله

----------


## فيصل

أخوي أبوعبدالله خيرك سابق  ..  
أنت أرسلت لي الاشتراك في أيام العيد(المؤشرنت) وشغال معي زي الحلاوة :Regular Smile:   
وكمان أضفتك في الماسنجر بس ما كتب الله نتوافق في وقت واحد .. 
أنا بس حبيت أشكرك على خدمة الشباب .. جزاك الله خير .

----------


## battal

الله يجزاك اخي خير على ماتفعله لأخوانك ...وهذا ايميلي   [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
انا حاضر باي وقت اخوي فيصل واسمحلي اني اعطي اشتراكك للاخ Battel والظاهر ان الاشتراك صار من نصيبه  :Regular Smile: 
الاخ Battel راجع الايميل لو سمحت 
اخوكم بو عبدالله

----------


## battal

ابو عبد الله .. الله يرفع قدرك ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب ويسترك في الدنيا والاخرة ..... 
اخوك ابو يوسف

----------


## zoooom

اخوي الهيثم راجع الايميل لو سمحت 
اخوك بو عبدالله

----------


## الهيثم

الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي ابوعبدالله ويرزقك من رزقه وكثر الله من امثالك

----------


## محمدفراج

ابو عبدالله 
ودنا  نشاركم  اذا  ماعليك  كلافه  ارسل  اليوزر نيم  والباسوورد   [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
اخوي محمد فراج راجع الخاص لو سمحت واسف جدا عالتاخير 
اخوك بو عبدالله

----------


## محمدفراج

اخ زوم للاسف لم يعمل عندي واليك هاذه الصوره المرفقه 
ماهو العمل ؟

----------


## zoooom

يالغالي مشكلتك سهله انشالله 
اضغط على stop  على الشمال ولما تصير start باللون الاخضر يكون البرنامج جاهز وشغال

----------


## محمدفراج

والله  يااخ زوم الظاهر مالنا  نصيب  في السترايمر   مادري وش السبب الظاهر بنقعد على العملات   :Regular Smile:   عموما  حبيب قلبي اذا  عندك  حل  لهذه المشكله  ياليت  تفيدي   وضعت ستارت  ونفس الحكاية لم  يظهر شي واليك الصوره المرفقه  بعد عشر  دقائق من  وضع ستارت  تقبل  فائض تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## zoooom

مساك الله بالخير يالغالي
المفروض يكون البرنامج شغال معاك ... افصل وارجع اضغط على stop اكثر من مره لان وضع البرنامج حاليا اوكي عندك .. اتوقع من اشتراكك او من السيرفر .. حاول كذا مره وانشالله يشتغل معاك وتاكد ان ما في اي برنامج حمايه شغال عندك  
موفق

----------


## من جديد

اخوي زوم يسعدلي مساك  
ياليت تسويلي اشتراك اذا ما فيه اي تكليف عليك       [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم الاخ العزيز ( من جديد ) ارجوا مراجعة الايميل

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
رفع الموضوع للاخوان الجدد واللي يحتاجون ستريمر

----------


## maimoni

أخوي زووم من غير أمر عليك !!!! ممكن   
ولك الشكر مسبقا

----------


## maimoni

عفوا أخي زوووم بريدي [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ maimoni راجع ايميلك لو سمحت 
اخوك بو عبدالله

----------


## maimoni

أشكرك أخي أبو عبدالله 
والله يرزقنا وإياكم الرزق الحلال
ما أدري الظاهر نفس مشكلة الأخ محمد فراج عندي أو نكون ندخل في أوقات غير أوقات التداول

----------


## kuwaitstar

...................للرفع ............................

----------


## kuwaitstar

للرفع .........

----------


## buswing

اشكرك اخوي بو عبد الله على مساعدتك لاخوانك المبتدئين وحبك للخير للجميع ، وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ، ويرزقك من حيث تحتسب ومن حيث لا تحتسب انشا الله .  ارجو ان ترسل لي يوزر نيم وباسورد على ايميلي التالي ، ولك جزيل الشكر   [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الاخ لbuswing راج ايميلك لو سمحت

----------


## saif1743

بو عبدالله  بصراحه  ... بــصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــراحة .. انت

----------


## SCREENER

بوعبدالله يستاهل  
شوفوا هذا الكبير بوعبيد والصغار انا وبوعلي   :Regular Smile:

----------


## zoooom

الله يقطع ابليسكم يالشياب والله ضحكتوني على هالشغلات والظاهر بو عزوز راح يقلبها افلام كرتون ... بس خوش فلم بوعزوز  والكبير مو انا هذا الماركت ميكر لاحقنا انا وياك  :Regular Smile:  وشكله بيبلعنا عدل بس لا تخاف انا عندي خوش خنجر اذا بلعنا شلخنا بطنه من داخل  :Regular Smile: )))))))))))  
اخوكم الصغير بو عبوووووووووووود

----------


## عياد

تحية طيبة عزيزي ابو عبدالله اولا ابارك لك لحصولك على ترشيحات الشباب لموضوع التثبيت لهذا الشهر معظم الاصوات كانت لموضوعك يابوعبيد وبصراحة مجهود حلو منك والشباب حبوا يشكروك على طريقتهم الخاصة فلك مني ومنهم خالص الشكر والف مبروك حصدك لاصوات الملايين من شعب منتدى الاسهم والى الامام  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك اخي عياد واشكر جميع الاخوان وانا بصراحه كان بودي ان الموضوع ما يتثبت ولكن اتمنى انه يكون واضح للجميع وبالاخص الاخوان الجدد للاستفاده من الاشتراك .. عموما لكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير وانشالله اقدر افيدكم بمواضيع مفيده ..  
اخوكم بو عبدالله

----------


## وسم

الاخ العزيز بو عبدالله الله لايحرمك الاجر على ما قمت به لاخوانك  
عزيزي هذا ايميلي الله لا يهينك .....   [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ وسم راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## وسم

الله يبارك فيك اخوي بو عبدالله على الرد السريع ....اخوك غشيم وجديد وبالنسبه للباسورد اللي ارسلت  هو عباره عن احرف لاتينيه (سمول) هل هذا صحيح ...  
ما ادري دخلت الباسوورد وكانه ما قبله اذا كان مو احرف وكان ارقام يا ليت ترسلي اياه مره ثانيه   
ولا اقول الا الله يبارك لك في صحتك ومالك واهلك ...امين  
واسفين طال عمرك على الاطاله واشغالك

----------


## nokia8310i

شكرا لك [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ وسم دزيتلك اليوزر عالخاص والاحرف كلها سمول لتر وبلغني باي شئ يصير معاك
الاخ nokia8310 راجع الخاص لو سمحت

----------


## knight

الاخ العزيز بو عبدالله الله لايحرمك الاجر على ما قمت به لاخوانك وجميع الاخوان معك  [email protected] 
ارجوا ارسال الباسوورد.......تحياتى

----------


## alHaitham

الاخ الكريم بو عبدالله
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
امل تسجيلي  كذلك [email protected] 
لك مني أجمل تحية وتقدير

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ knight راجع الايميل لو سمحت وايضا الاخ وسم راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## alakhal

الاخ zooomجزاك الله خير  
ارسل لي على [email protected]
وشكرا

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الاخ alhaitham  والاخ alakhal الرجاء مراجعة الايميل واسف جدا عالتاخير

----------


## alHaitham

ألف ألف شكر أخي الحبيب بوعبدالله
وصلتني المعلومات 
جعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## بوفهد

الله يعطيك العافيه بوعبدالله  وعساك على القوه دوم او هذا ايميلي اذا مافيها كلافه عليك [email protected]  وانشالله ربي يعطيك على قد نيتك

----------


## sary5916

سكرا لله ثم لك على كرمك [email protected]

----------


## وسم

الغالي بو عبدالله اعتقد ان المشكله يتطلب تسجيل او فتح حساب في الاي تريد على حسب فهمي من النافذه اللي طلعت .... 
هل هو مطلوب ؟ 
وشكرا لاهتمامك

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء من الاخ اللي طلبوا الاشتراك مراجعة الايميل 
الاخ وسم : ارجوا ان تختار البروكر etrade us realtime وانا وضعت الشرح لبرنامج المدفد بالكامل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...E1%E3%CF%DD%CF

----------


## yasser qutb

الله يعطيك العافيه بوعبدالله  او هذا ايميلي اذا مافيها كلافه عليك [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ ياسر راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## bo-jasim

salaam abo abdallad .. kaif 7alik .. can you add my e-mail please ..  [email protected] mashkoor oo allah ya36eek el 3afia 
Bo-Jasim

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم  
الاخ بو جاسم راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## ابو فهد

zoooom 
الله يجزاك خير  [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
اخوي بو فهد راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## ابو فهد

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك 
اخ زوووم   
تحياتى لك تستحق اكثر من كلمة شكر 
لكن بدعيلك وعسى الله يتقبلها منا  الله يوفقك

----------


## سعد الهاجري

السلام عليكم 
هذه اول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدى 
هذا ايميلي [email protected] 
مـــــع الشـــــــــــــــكـــر

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم  
الاخ الهاجري راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## Crystal_heart

شكر للأخ زوووم على كرمه . 
لو ما تأخر الموضوع شوي ياليت ماتنساني اخي الكريم وشكرا مقدما لك .  [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
اخوي فيبوناتشي راجع الايميل لو سمحت 
اخوك بو عبدالله

----------


## كوكا كولا

[email protected] 
وشكرا لك على هذه الخدمه

----------


## حسون

جزاك الله خير يا أخوي زوم ممكن ترسله على إيميلي : [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم  
الاخ كوكا كولا راجع الايميل لو سمحت 
الاخ حسون راجع الخاص لو سمحت 
اخوكم بو عبدالله

----------


## ibda

السلام عليكم 
الاخ ابو عبدالله شكرا على هذه الجهود الجباره. 
بالنسبه لي انا اول مره ادخل منتدى الاسهم ولقد شدني موضوعك. 
ارجو التكرم بأرسال الباسورد واليوزر نيم. 
تحياتي 
ابدأ
ibda

----------


## GANBAH

اتمنى الحصول عليه لو تكرمتم على  [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

الرجاء من الاخوان  ibda و gganbah مراجعة الخاص

----------


## assa

> السلام عليكم
> اي واحد من الشباب محتاج ستريمر وشارت ولفل تو واخبار لايف .. يقول لا يستحي وانا حاضر لخدمة الاخوان جميعا 
> اخوكم بو عبدالله

 السلام عليكم ابو عبدالله 
لو ماعليك امر هذا ايميلى  [email protected]
وممكن تشرح شرح بسيط لهم لانى نزلت البرنامج بس انا جديد ومو فاهم كل هالمصطلحات 
وشكرا لك اخوي بو عبدالله

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الاخ العزيز assa الرجاء مراجعة الايميل وهذا رابط الشرح  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...E1%E3%CF%DD%CF

----------


## assa

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي زوووم وماقصرت  ولكن اذا مافى اى ازعاج ممكن اضيفك على الماسنجر لو سمحت وشكرا لك  [email protected]

----------


## حسون

جزااااااااااااااك الله خير يا أخي أبو عبد الله وعقبال ما يصير عندك أكبر معارض سيارات في البلد بإذن الله وشكرا لك ياأخي 
بس الصراحة ممكن توضح لي كيفيت إكمال باقي خطوات التحميل للبرنامج 
بعد ال install وجدت مايلي :
qoute source 
site
login name 
password
index source 
site
news source
site
فماذا أختار ؟

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الاخ حسون اهم شئ انك تختار site etrade us realtime 
واذا عندك اي مشكله انا مو جود عالماسنجر حاليا   [email protected]

----------


## النقيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله... 
يرجى ارسال ما عندكم من برامج مفيدة ولكم جزيل الشكر. 
اخوكم/ النقيب [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
اخوي النقيب راجع الخاص لو سمحت

----------


## النقيب

يحفظك ربي ويخليك. ولا يحرمنا من كرمك. 
وصلت الرسالة

----------


## sns

شكرا لك وجزاك اللهخير

----------


## حسون

كيفك ياأخي زوووووووووووووم لوسمحت ممكن توجد لي حل بالنسبة للميتاستوك أريد له داتا مباشر لأسعار الأسهم أو حتى على الأقل لو مو مباشر بس المهم داتا أسهم أمريكية ممكن تدلني لو سمحت ؟

----------


## مؤشر99

*الله يحفظك يا ابو عبدالله أتمنى الحصول علية  وهذا ايميلي  لا هنت*  *[email protected]*

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
اسمحولي يا شباب عالتاخير 
اخوي حسون والله يالغالي ما عندي اي فكره عن الميتا ستوك بس انشالله بسألك عنها ولو اني عارف انها صعبه جدا بس ما يمنع اني اتعلم اي شئ عنها .
الاخ مؤشر99 راجع الايميل لو سمحت واسف جدا عالتاخير 
اخوكم بو عبدالله

----------


## مؤشر99

مشكور يا ابو عبدالله
الله لا يهينك يا أمير وأحب أشكرك على سرعة الرد ....

----------


## mr-yahoo

momken ana b3d  a"7 zoom [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ ralabbad راجع الايميل لو سمحت
واسمحلي عالتاخير

----------


## mr-yahoo

مشكور اخوي بوعبدالله بس من وين انزل البرنامج         معلش استحملني الله يجزاك خير

----------


## mr-yahoo

مشكور بوعبدالله  راح انزله من موقع داونلوود عسي ربي يرزقك من اوسع ابوابه

----------


## محمدفراج

حول  علي واحد باسوورد ويوز  وصلحوه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الاخ محمد فراج راجع الخاص لو سمحت

----------


## Dell

السلام عليكم ,,  
أخي العزيز zoooom هذا هو أيميلي [email protected] أرجو تسجيلي ولك كل الشكر .

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ dell راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## Dell

> السلام عليكم 
> الاخ dell راجع الايميل لو سمحت

 شكرا أخي الكريم , الرسالة وصلت

----------


## Dell

أشكرك أخي زوووم على هذا البرنامج الأكثر من رائع ولكن عندي ملاحظة , لاحظت بعض أغلاقات أسهم تختلف عن أغلاقات بعض المواقع مثل كوت دوت كوم !!

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك يالغالي عالملاحظه ... انا شخصيا لم الاحظها ولكن حصولها وارد جدا .. حاول انك تقارن الاغلاقات باكثر من موقع وذلك لتحديد الخلل 
لك كل الشكر

----------


## حمد العناد

اشكرك اخوي الكريم على هذه الخدمه الرائعه 
ونردها لك بالافراح ان شاء الله وجزاك الله عنا كل خير  
تحياتي 
حمد العناد

----------


## zoooom

اشكرك اخوي حمد وانا حاضر لخدمة الاخوان جميعا ... سجل ايميلك يالغالي لاني ما اقدر ادزلك عالخاص الا بعد 20 موضوع لك ... تحياتي

----------


## Dell

> السلام عليكم 
> اشكرك يالغالي عالملاحظه ... انا شخصيا لم الاحظها ولكن حصولها وارد جدا .. حاول انك تقارن الاغلاقات باكثر من موقع وذلك لتحديد الخلل 
> لك كل الشكر

 السلام عليكم ,,  
هذه المرة الثالثة التي يوجد أختلاف بسعر الأغلاق في ستريمر ميدفيد وبقية المواقع .

----------


## zoooom

مساك الله بالخير يالغالي ... مافي اي تاخير ... الياهو متاخر 20 دقيقه تقريبا ولو تلاحظ الفوليوم وتقارنه تشوف ان فيه فرق كبير بالرقم ... يعني انت شفت اغلاق المدفد اما الياهو فلم يغلق السعر والفوليوم لانه متاخر ... عموما اذا استمر معاك هالشئ ياريت تذكره لانه الملاحظه مهمه  
لك كل الشكر

----------


## أبو فيصل

اخ zoooom   هذا ايميلي  [email protected]
و اتمنى تتحملنا شوي يمكن نثقل عليك بالاسئله

----------


## zoooom

اخوي بو فيصل راجع الخاص لو سمحت

----------


## مدباس

أبوعبد الله تكرما وليس أمرا يليت ترسلى لاهنت     [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

اخوي مدباس راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## مدباس

تسسسسلم أخوى أبوعبدالله لاخلا ولاعدم يالغالى

----------


## TRIDER

الله يعطيك العافيه ياخوي واذا  امكن تدزه لنا لاهنت [email protected]

----------


## MH For Ever

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز وها هو بريدي  [email protected] 
مع جزيل الشكر سلفاً

----------


## he is he

أرجو إرسالها على الخاص وشكرا لكم

----------


## ams545

[email protected]   
الله يجزاك الخير دنيا واخره

----------


## أبو أحمد

الأخ أبو عبدالله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
: [email protected]
اليوزرنيم والباسوورد 
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخوان trider , mhforever73 , he is he , ams545 , وابو احمد  راجعوا الايميل  او الخاص  
اخوكم بو عبدالله

----------


## الرقيب العجيب

أخ : ابو عبد الله سأكون شاكراً لك   هذا هو إيميلي [email protected]  جزاك الله عنا كل خير   والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الرقيب راجع الخاص لو سمحت

----------


## الرقيب العجيب

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا أخ أبو عبد الله  
وأشكرك بشدة حتى تستغيث وتطلب الشرطة

----------


## الرقيب العجيب

أخوي ابو عبد الله تكفا  طرش اليوزر والباسورد على الإيميل ترا والله مب قادر أفتح الخاص  
ولك الشكر مني

----------


## أبو أحمد

اخوي أبو عبدالله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا شاكر لك على الايميل، انا نزلت البرنامج وسويت له ست اب، بس المشكله اللى اواجهها مايعمل كونكشن للسيرفر مع العلم اني اختر Etrade Us Realtime Strea
راجيا منك التوجيه

----------


## الرقيب العجيب

ابو أحمد شوف الرابط يمكن يفيدك والسموحة منك   http://www.indexsignal.com/vb/showthread.php?t=28301

----------


## aafnz

حبيبي زوووم [email protected] لا تنساني

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ aafn راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## buayoob

> السلام عليكم
> اي واحد من الشباب محتاج ستريمر وشارت ولفل تو واخبار لايف .. يقول لا يستحي وانا حاضر لخدمة الاخوان جميعا 
> اخوكم بو عبدالله

  
الله يجزيك خير .. [email protected]

----------


## aafnz

وصلت الرسالة - بيض الله وجهك دنيا واخرى وجزاك الخير كله 
ممكن سؤال 
وين احط اليوزر والباسورد - هل هي تخص البرنامج (medved) والا  E trade
الشغلة ماهي سهلة لمبتدئ مثلي - تحملنا يابوعبدالله الله يسعدك

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ buayoob راجع الايميل لو سمحت
الاخ aafn بالنسبه للباسوورد فهو خاص للاثنين ولكن انت تحتاجه للمدفد فقط .. شوف هالرابط انشالله ينفعك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...E1%E3%CF%DD%CF

----------


## شكوشك

اخوي انا دخلت علىالموقع وما عرفت كيف تكفي ارسلي اوعلمني كيف  ولك تحياتي 
b_ R_ [email protected]

----------


## Garden

شكرا على هذا العطاء الا محدود 
ياليت اخي زووووم تشرح لي كيف اعدادات level 2 
وشكرا

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم  الاخ شكوشك راجع الايميل لو سمحت 
الاخ garden حاليا ما اقدر افيدك باللفل تو لان السوق مغلق .. انشالله باجر احاول اسجل لك شغلات ممكن تفيدك واعذرني عالتقصير

----------


## Garden

بانتظارك
وشكرا لك مقدما

----------


## Garden

يا طيب القلب وينك؟  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Garden

طيب في حد عارف ازاي يعمل الاعدادات بتاعت الليفل تو ؟

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
اسمحلي يالغالي عالتاخير .. انشالله الصور توضح لك المطلوب ... الالوان تدل على التمييز بين الطلبات فقط .. في حال كانت الالوان متجهه ناحية اليمين اكثر يعني السهم عليه طلب والعرض قليل وهذا يدل على ان السهم فيه ارتفاع والعكس صحيح

----------


## Garden

الحمدلله
ثم شكرا لك اخي العزيز 
ولكن هذا ليس ليفل تو للسوق كله
فقط بايلاند
ازاي اعمل اعدادات ليفل تو بتاعت ايتريد

----------


## المضئ

السلام عليكم اخواني 
اتمنا انكم تسجلوني   [email protected] 
تحياتي للجمع

----------


## المضئ

السلام عليكم اخواني 
اتمنا انكم تسجلوني   [email protected] 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## نديم الذكريات

وأنا بعد الله يجزاك خير أخوي  
أبو عبدالله  
والله لا يحرمنا ويحرمك الأجر  
وجعل ما تفعله من نفع لأخوانك في ميزان حسناتك  
اللهم آآآآمين  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## عبد الرحمن

لسلام عليكم اخواني 
اتمنا انكم تسجلوني  [email protected]
ثم شكرا لك اخي العزيز
بو عبدالله  
والله لا يحرمنا ويحرمك الأجر  
وجعل ما تفعله من نفع لأخوانك في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## القبيسي

السلام عليكم ارجو ارسل البرنامج مع الشكر [email protected]

----------


## عبد الرحمن

> لسلام عليكم اخواني 
> اتمنا انكم تسجلوني  [email protected]
> ثم شكرا لك اخي العزيز
> بو عبدالله  
> والله لا يحرمنا ويحرمك الأجر  
> وجعل ما تفعله من نفع لأخوانك في ميزان حسناتك

 وين الياسورد واليوزر جزاك الله خير

----------


## سعيد الحبسي

أبو عبدالله  
والله لا يحرمنا ويحرمك الأجر  
وجعل ما تفعله من نفع لأخوانك في ميزان حسناتك  
لا تنسى اخوك [email protected]  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## عبد الرحمن

[QUOTE=عبد الرحمن]وين الياسورد واليوزر جزاك الله خير[/QUOTE]

----------


## kuwaitstar

اخواني الي طالبين اليوزر  
ابوعبدالله عند ظروف هاليومين  وانشاء الله انا راح ابلغه بالنسابه عنكم او انا الي راح ارسلكم عن قريب انشاء الله

----------


## احمد المصرى

الاخ زووم اعلم انك مثقل بالطلبات الان فان سمح الوقت لك ان ترسله على بريدى وجزاك الله كل خير  [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

الاخوان اللي طلبوا اليوزر راجعوا الخاص او الايميل .... واسف جدا عالتاخير لظروف خاصه وساااااامحوني عالتقصير

----------


## عبد الرحمن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الله  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شكر وتقدير zoooom    الأخ الفاضل خالد حسين "khaled hussain   من دواعي سروري أن أقدم هذا الشكر تقديرا مني ومن الأخوان الآخرين في المنتدى  جعله الله في موازين حسناتك وحفظك من كل سوء وسدد خطاك   أخوك عبدا لرحمن

----------


## alansary

السلام عليكم,     اذا كان بالامكان تزيودنا في البرنامج المذكور..   ونقدر لكم اطراءاتكم البناءة  شكراً  الانصاري

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الانصاري  سجل ايميلك عشان ارسلك اليوزر ونزل البرنامج من موقع download.com
اسم البرنامج medved

----------


## lobaca

السلام عليكم   
اخوي انا نزلت البرنامج فتح وطلب اليوسر والباسوورد فوضعت اي احرف فدخل ولكن لا اعلم ما ذا حصل بالظبط على كل حالر ارجو ارسال اليوسر والباسوورد والله يخليك ويعطيك العافية   [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الانصاري والاخ locaba4 راجعوا الخاص لو سمحتوا

----------


## lobaca

اخوي حتى اشوف الخاص لازم عشرين مشاركة على كل حال الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا" جزيلا"

----------


## abgn_12

وهذا الاميل  [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ lobaca4 راجع الايميل 
الاخ lgn12 حاليا الموقع عليه تعديلات ماني قادر اكمل الاشتراك .. انشالله اليوم يكون اشتراكك جاهز

----------


## lobaca

مشكووووور يالطيب وما قصرت والله يخليك ويعطيك العافية  :Rose:

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ abgn راجع الخاص لو سمحت

----------


## abgn_12

الله يجزاك خير عندي مشكله بسيطه ابي لها حل ...الاميل عندي مايستقبل با العربي ممكن تعلموني وش السبب...
هل يبيله برنامج تعريب ولا ايش القصه.. تكفون يا اخوان

----------


## zoooom

مساك الله بالخير abgn 
اذا كنت تقدر تقرأ عربي فيعني ان الوندوز يدعم العربي عندك .. اما اذا كنت ما تقدر تشوف بعض الايميلات فحاول انك تجرب ..
1- افتح اي صفحه بالنت
2- رايت كلك وتابع الصوره

----------


## lobaca

اخوي زووم الايميل وصل لكن اي شركة بالبرنامج اختار علشان احط فيه اليوسر والباسوورد لأنه لازم اختار شركة معينة اخترت كتير وجربت لكن للأسف.... ويعطيك العافية

----------


## zoooom

https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...E1%E3%CF%DD%CF

----------


## lobaca

مشكووور اخوي على ردك السريع الحمدلله اخترت الشركة وكلو اوكي لكن بالجدول ما يطلع الا كم سهم مثل الياهو وكم شركة تانية يعني ما تطلع كل الشركات على العموم الحين بتابع الشرح وانشالله بلاقي الحل وربنااااااااااااا يوفقك يالحبيب وماقصرت....

----------


## samir2005

السلام عليكم  [email protected] 
اخوي الله يخليك لا تنسانا يالغالي ونزلت البرنامج

----------


## lobaca

اخوي انا ضفت اليوسر والباسوورد حق البرنامج واخترت شركة اي تريد لكن للأسف مش عارف كيف بيتصل حتى جدول الاسهم مش ظاهر فيه كل الاسهم ومصفر كله صفار ممكن حدا يساعدني وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## samir2005

> السلام عليكم  [email protected] 
> خوي الله يخليك لا تنسانا يالغالي ونزلت البرنامج

 اخوي لا تنساني

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ samir راجع الايميل واسمحلي ترى ما شفت طلبك الاول واسف جدا عالتاخير

----------


## ahmednasreg

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك انت وامثالك  
ايميلى هو [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ   ahmednasreg 
راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## Crystal_heart

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز زوووم 
ياليت ماتنساني يالغالي وهذا بريدي  [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ crystalheart راجع الخاص لو سمحت

----------


## حسون

> السلام عليكم
> اي واحد من الشباب محتاج ستريمر وشارت ولفل تو واخبار لايف .. يقول لا يستحي وانا حاضر لخدمة الاخوان جميعا 
> اخوكم بو عبدالله

 جزاك الله خير ولكن كيف أحمل medved من موقع download.com أين البرنامج في download ؟

----------


## عياد

> جزاك الله خير ولكن كيف أحمل medved من موقع download.com أين البرنامج في download ؟

 
اخي العزيز حسون اهلا بك
عزيزي لو راجعت الصفحة الاولى للموضوع ستجد الرابط للتنزيل مباشرة من الموقع الاخ ابو عبدالله جزاه الله خير واضعه هناك وهذا الرابط  http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0....ved&tg=dl-2001 
مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## mogamer

أحبائي .. 
أريد الحصول على اسم مستخدم و كلمة سر 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## SCREENER

اخونا الشايب بوعبيد مسافر هالفترة وان شاء الله 12/8  تاريخ رجوعه لنا بالسلامة

----------


## mogamer

بالسلامة انشاء الله 
شكرا لك أيها الجميل

----------


## hassn

السلام عليكم
بو عبدالله لو تكرمت  ابي الستريمر        
وشكرا لك 
اخوك بوحمد

----------


## hassn

الاخ بو عبدالله ابي ستريمر ضروري    
وشكرا لك

----------


## عياد

اخي حسن  
كيف حالك الاخ ابو عبدالله مسافر الا ان يرجع بالسلامة 
هذا رابط كيفية انشاء يوزر نيم وباسس وورد كان الاخ ابوعبدالله جزاخ الله خير كتبه بالشرح وبالصور https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5273.html 
تحياتي لك

----------


## hassn

ابو عبدالله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟    ممكن ستريمر   وشكرا

----------


## zoooom

الاخ hassn سجل ايميلك على ما اسوي لك يوزر الحين واسمحلي والله ما شفت طلبك الا الحين

----------


## Fire

[email protected] 
مشكووووووور يالغالي

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ fire راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## bo_jassim

mmkn password my e-mail [email protected]
o mshkoooreeen matgasroon

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
اخوي بو جاسم راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## ولد_الخليج

مرحبا..اخوي
ممكن ستريمر..وشارت لايف
مشكور..وما قصرت

----------


## ولد_الخليج

مرحبا..اخوي
ممكن ستريمر..وشارت لايف
مشكور..وما قصرت    [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5273.html

----------


## أبو قاسم1

> السلام عليكم
> اي واحد من الشباب محتاج ستريمر وشارت ولفل تو واخبار لايف .. يقول لا يستحي وانا حاضر لخدمة الاخوان جميعا 
> اخوكم بو عبدالله

 سلام عليكم
هل هي مجاني؟ ولا يبغالها اشتراك

----------


## zoooom

البرنامج مجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني يا اخوان ... شوف هالرابط ونزلك عشرين يوزر وباسوووورد  :Regular Smile:      https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5273.html

----------


## عياد

حبيبي ابو عبيد حبت ابارك لك واشكرك فهذه هي المشاهدة رقم 5000 للموضوع والمشاركة رقم 208 مجهود جبار منك فبارك الله فيك وبارك لك في صحتك ومالك وجزاك الله خيرا عن ماتقدمه لاحوانك وجعله في موازين حسناتك   
أخــــوك ومحبك عيــــاد

----------


## ابوصقر

وهذا بريدي بارك الله فيك  [email protected]

----------


## bader612

ممكن username & password لأني دخلت موقع Etrade لكن ماطلع نفس ماهو موجود بالشرح [email protected] 
الف شكر اخوي 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الاخ بو صقر راجع الخاص لو سمحت والاخ bader راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## خسران

الله يعافيك زووم  [email protected]  
  تحملنا الله يرزقك

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ خسران راجع الخاص لو سمحت

----------


## خسران

راجعته الله يسلمك والله راجعته 
الف شكر لك تم الأستلام

----------


## saadazaz

زوم فدية طرف خشمك زوم  لا تنساني  وتراني جديد الحق علي باشتراك 
انا جديد يمكن ما توصل رساله على الخاص بس هذا ايميلي  [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ saaadazaz راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## saadazaz

تسلم يا ذوق يطول لي عمرك   عندي مشكله في في استريمر مدري من وين يطلع لي السعر بس ما يطلع سعر الطلب والعرض ولا نسبة الطلوع كم. عموما ما قصرت يسلم راسك بحاول احلها

----------


## zoooom

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t2002.html

----------


## تريليوني

salam Mr zoooom 
my email is  [email protected]
thank you in advance for your help

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الاخ تريليوني راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## ابوسمن

الله يحفظك يازووووم دزلنا على [email protected]
و10000000 شكر

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الاخ ابو سمن راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## memes

اخي الكريم هذا ايميلي  
والله محتاج استريمر مرة 
جزاك الله خير [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم الاخ memes راجع الخاص لو سمحت  اخوك بو عبدالله

----------


## shraa2000

ربنا يباركلك يا اخى زووم
ممكن ترسلة لى على الميل
وجعلها اللة فى ميزان حسناتك [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الاخ shraa2000 راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## shraa2000

مشكور اخى على المجهود

----------


## Mosab

يعطيك العافيه يالذيب على جهدك 
واتمنى احصل اليوز والباسورد على الايميل [email protected] 
الله لايهينك طال عمرك 
اخوك مصعب

----------


## new trader

اخوي الحبيب 
السلام عليكم 
هدا ايميلي الله يخليك  [email protected] 
واشكرك

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ mosab والاخ new trader
راجعوا الايميل لو سمحتوا واسف جدا عالتاخير 
اخوكم بو عبدالله

----------


## new trader

اخي العزيز زوووووووم  
اشكرك علي المساعدة 
ارجو انك تتحملنا ترانا جدد علي الاسهم الامريكية  
اخي ماهي سايت التي يجب ان استخدمها لانه يوجد خيارات كثيرة لكي تعمل الباسوورد 
ولك الشكر

----------


## عياد

> اخي العزيز زوووووووم  
> اشكرك علي المساعدة 
> ارجو انك تتحملنا ترانا جدد علي الاسهم الامريكية  
> اخي ماهي سايت التي يجب ان استخدمها لانه يوجد خيارات كثيرة لكي تعمل الباسوورد 
> ولك الشكر

  عزيزي new trader  
 اذا قصدك على الاختيار اعلى الستريمر فتختار
 E*Trade real-Time STREMING(for customer only
اتمنى يكون هذا اجابة سؤالك 
مع خالص تحياتي 
اخوك عياد

----------


## بحرينى

اذا ماعليك امر أخوي طرشه لى على [email protected] :A012:  
وشرح مبسط

----------


## tamer_bakr

حياك الله اخي على هذا المجهود وجعله في ميزان حسناتك هذا الايميل وارجو ارسال اشتراك لي  [email protected]

----------


## Bo_Fahad

:A006:  
مساء الخير بو عبدالله أتمنى انك ادزلي التفعيل مع شرح مبسط ولك مني جزيل الشكر اخوك ابو فهد وهذا ايميلي [email protected]  :A012:

----------


## emad

مساك الله بالخير  
اذا ماعليك امر يالذيب دزلي على ehalkout@hotmail.com 
وشرح مبسط 
سلام

----------


## الثنيان

[email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم الاخوان اللي طلبوا اليوزر الرجاء مراجعة الايميل واسف جدا عالتاخير لظروف خاصه وهذا رابط الشرح للبرنامج https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...E1%E3%CF%DD%CF 
اخوكم بو عبدالله

----------


## emad

اخوي ابو عبدالله zoom المحترم  
لقد وصل الباسورد واليوزرنيم فلك جزيل الشكر والتقدير  
وجزاك الله الف خيرا.

----------


## waddah

يعطيك العافية يا أخي 
لو تكرمت وما عليك امر [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ waddah راجع الخاص لو سمحت

----------


## koshaji

[email protected]

----------


## nawar

لو سمحت ممكن أن تبعث لي اليوزر والباسورد على [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخوان اللي طلبوا اليوزر راجعوا الايميل لو سمحتوا واسف جدا عالتاخير

----------


## koshaji

الايميل وصل وكل الامور تمام ألف ألف شكر

----------


## salahedeen

بارك الله فيك  [email protected]

----------


## malek

السلام عليكم أخي بو عبد الله  ممكن على الخاص جزاك الله كل خير  malek بارك الله في زريتك وبالمسلمين أجمعين  السلام عليكم

----------


## أبو ندى

وفقك الله ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب على خدمة إخوانك 
إيميلي [email protected] 
وشكراً لك مقدماً

----------


## tears

الأخ الفاضل 
فضلا لا أمرا التكرم بإرسال اليوزر والباسوورد وفقك الله [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخوان اللي طلبوا اليوزر راجعوا الايميل لو سمحتوا وهذا رابط الشرح  https://forum.arabictrader.com/show...%E1%E3%CF%DD%CF

----------


## الموووج

الله يعطيك العافية وكثر الله من أمثالك ايميلي هو [email protected]

----------


## boss143

السلام عليكم..
اوشي مشكور اخوي زوووم على هالمبادره الطيبه منك انا قريت هالموضوع بكذا منتدى اعمال الخليج او المؤشرنت اذا ماني غلطان وهالشي تشكر  عليه جزييل الشكر :Regular Smile: 
واانا  بعد  وياكم :D  اذا ممكن ادزلي اليوزر والباسورد على ايميلي .. ومشكور مقدما علىهالمساعده 
وسلملم [email protected]

----------


## مايفير

اخوي zoooom
مشكوووووور على جهدك والله يبارك فيك
يا ليت تساعدي للحصول اسم مستخدم وباسورد [email protected]
بالتوفيق...

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخوان اللي طلبوا اليوزر مراجعة الايميل لو سمحتوا واسف جدا عالتاخير 
بو عبدالله

----------


## البروكر

ربنا يباركلك يا اخى زووم
ممكن ترسلة لى على الميل
جزاك الله كل خير
وبارك الله لك في مالك [email protected]

----------


## مايفير

اخوي الغالي ZOOOOM
استلمت الايميل وبارك الله فيك والله يرزق على قدر نيتك
اواجه مشكله وان شاء الله اجد الحل عندك
البرنامج لا يعمل؟
مع العلم انني ماشي على الخطوات الموضحه
انا متواجد في مدينة الرياض - السعودية
مع خالص الشكر
اخوك مايفير [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم الاخ بروكر راجع الخاص او الايميل لو سمحت الاخ مايفير المشكله تواجه اكثر الاخوان من المملكه .. اتوقع ان المشكله من الاتصال .. عموما تاكد انك اخترت البروكر الصحيح etrade us realtime وتاكد ان عندك الاكسبلورر الاصادار السادس  واسف جدا على التاخير بالرد

----------


## مايفير

اخوي بو عبدالله  zoooom 
1) تم وضع البروكر etrade us realtime
2) تم التاكد من الاكسبلورر الاصدار السادس
3) تم عمل up date للبرنامج
ومع هذا لم يعمل البرنامج فشل في الدخول؟؟؟ رايك يهمني؟!!! 
اخوك مايفير [email protected]

----------


## homaid

zoooom المحترم 
يزاك الله خير على مساعدتك للناس 
ليش نحط الوسيط etrade us realtime
شعنه مانحط وسيط ثاني   :A012:

----------


## arwa1

الله يعطيك الف عافيه 
بريدي هو  [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم الاخوان اللي عندهم مشكله ياريت يتأكدون من الاوضاع اللي بالصوره وانشالله راح نتابع معاكم وضع البرنامج

----------


## AAAMR

الله لايهينك  [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء من الاخوان اللي طلبوا اليوزر مراجعة الخاص او الايميل 
اخوكم بو عبدالله

----------


## news

والله ليتك اخي الغالي تزودني بالطريقة وكيفية الاشتراك اذا تكرمت ولك جزيل الشكر استاذي الغالي

----------


## mr-yahoo

ابو عبد الله الله لايهينك   المدفيد

----------


## mr-yahoo

نسيت هذا الاميل [email protected]

----------


## شيخ السوق

:A006:  
اذا سمحت  [email protected] 
مع التحيه

----------


## فارس عربي

يعطيك الف عافيه على مجهودك في خدمة أخوانك أعضاء المنتدى
وأذا تكرمت هذا أيميلي  [email protected] 
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الاخوان اللي طلبوا اليوزر الرجاء مراجعة الايميل
الاخ news ايميلك لو سمحت لاني ما اقدر ادزلك عالخاص

----------


## كرم

مساء الخير اخوي زوووووم انا ابي انزل البرنامج هل البرنامج يحتاج مستخدم وبوسووووورد   
اذا كان ايه : تكفي ياااااااااااااااااخوي ارسلي على الاميل [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم الاخ كرم راجع الايميل

----------


## news

اسف اخوي الغالي نسيت احط ايميلي [email protected] 
والله يعطيك العافية وودي اسألك عن usxp 
وايش تنصحني بالنسبة لشركات البيني الشرعية

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم الاخ news راجع الايميل

----------


## M.A.C.D

وانا الله لا يهينك    [email protected]  
بس السؤال من وين نحمل البرنامج ؟؟

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الاخ macd راجع الخاص لو سمحت

----------


## M.A.C.D

> السلام عليكم
> الاخ macd راجع الخاص لو سمحت

 
مشكور اخوي   
بس الظاهر ان البرنامج الي انا محمل خطا  نا ادري يرفظ ويقولي كلمة المرور خطا   
اسم البرنامج BLive

----------


## M.A.C.D

> السلام عليكم
> الاخ macd راجع الخاص لو سمحت

 
مشكور اخوي   
بس الظاهر ان البرنامج الي انا محمل خطا  نا ادري يرفظ ويقولي كلمة المرور خطا   
اسم البرنامج BLive

----------


## M.A.C.D

> السلام عليكم
> الاخ macd راجع الخاص لو سمحت

 
مشكور اخوي   
بس الظاهر ان البرنامج الي انا محمل خطا  نا ادري يرفظ ويقولي كلمة المرور خطا   
اسم البرنامج BLive

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم Medved QuoteTracker 3.6.7   http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0....=30&search.y=9

----------


## M.A.C.D

تم التحميل وكل شي مظبوط بس لم يتم عرض الاسعار  يعني ما اشوف اسعار لايف

----------


## Bo_Fahad

مرحبا بو عبدالله لو ما عليك امر ابي مع الشباب وهذا ايميلي  
مع خالص التحية [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الاخ بو فهد راجع الخاص لو سمحت

----------


## wshrr

:A015:   
وانا أخوي زووووووم الله لا يهينك    [email protected]       :A012:

----------


## wshrr

الظاهر انك زعلان مني بو عبد الله  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
لا يا عزيزي الله لا يجيب الزعل انشالله .. انت تامر امر يالغالي واسمحلي على التاخير واذا تحب بدل الواحد  نسويلك  عشر يوزرات .. راجع الايميل

----------


## wshrr

بو عبدالله,
تسلم يالغالي تعبناك معانا وشكرا لك

----------


## BKR

:A015:  
اريد يوزر نيم وباسورد للاستريمر لايف 
بارك الله فيك اخوي ابو عبد الله [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم
الاخ bkr راجع الايميل

----------


## عبده المصرى

والله لو تسمح اخوى يعطيك الف عافية،،، [email protected]
اكون شاكر لك سعت صدرك.

----------


## BKR

يعطيك العافية اخوي زووووم

----------


## سيدة اعمال

ياليت اخوي اذا تسمح ترسلي على هالايميل ..   [email protected] 
واذا ماعليك كلافه ابي اسال هل هلموقع يعطي اسعار الاسهم الامريكيه كلها ولا بعضها فقط وهل يعطي شارتات ايضا وكيف التعامل معه ...  
معليش اشغلناك الله يعطيك العافية ...

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم الاخ عبده والاخت سيدة اعمال راجعوا الايميل

----------


## abomusa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
اخي وعزيزي ابو عبدالله  
افتقدتك على المسنجر وعسى انشاء الله خير 
بالنسبه لليستريمر ياليت ترسلي باسوورد واليوسر على [email protected] 
والف شكر على مجهوداتك الطيبه  
واتمنى تزورنا قريبا 
الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم الاخ abomusa راجع الايميل لو سمحت

----------


## abomusa

اخي ابو عبد الله  
الله يعطيك العافيه  
ومشكور على الرد الطيب  
لكن ماوصلني شي  
ياليت تتاكد اخوي ابو عبد الله  
والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ abomusa راجع الايميل .. هالمره انشالله وصل.. اذا ما وصلك معناته ايميلك فيه خطأ ..

----------


## بحار

اخوي ابو عبدالله برجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على ستريمر لايف وجزاك الله خير [email protected]

----------


## abomusa

اخي ابو عبد الله  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   اولا ً: الله يعطيك العافيه على المجهود الكبير وعلى الرقم السري المرسول لبريدي  
وعلى رسالتك  الطيبه من صاحب اطيب  
ثانياً :  بالنسبه للستريمر الي عندي وبعد كتابة اليوسر والباسوورد طلع عندي ملحوضه  
حاولت اعالجها   لكن عجزت في حلها  
اعذرني طلباتي زادت لكن كرمك مغطينا والله يزيدك من فضله  
الملاحظه موجودة وموضحة على الصورة المرفقة  
والف شكر

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ بحار راجع الايميل لو سمحت
الاخ بو موسى .. البرنامج اعتقد ان مشكلته بسيطه معاك .. راجع الخطوات  بالرابط وانشالله كل شئ تمام .. وبلغني شيصير معاك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1937.html

----------


## سـامـي

لاهنت ولا يهونون الاخوان ممكن باسوورد اكتف  وجزاك الله خير

----------


## الربحان

وأنا بعد  [email protected]   مع الشكر لك مقدما

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم  
الاخ الربحان راجع الايميل لو سمحت 
الاخ سامي .. اليوزر جاهز بس سجل ايميلك لانك ما تقدر تستقبل اي مسج عالخاص حاليا 
واسف جدا عالتاخير

----------


## المتألقة

ارجو شاكرة اعطائي رابط البرنامج مع اليوززر والباسوورد .
ولك مني خالص الدعاء بالتوفيق.
مع العلم باني لا اتمكن من تشييك الرسائل الخاصة.
شكرا.

----------


## الربحان

آسف أخي zoooom   يظهر أني أخطأت في كتابة الإيميل  والصحيح هو   [email protected]  أنا آسف مرة ثانية على الخطأ ، وأرجو إني ما ثقلت عليك  وربي يحفظك

----------


## المتألقة

> ارجو شاكرة اعطائي رابط البرنامج مع اليوززر والباسوورد .
> ولك مني خالص الدعاء بالتوفيق.
> مع العلم باني لا اتمكن من تشييك الرسائل الخاصة.
> شكرا.

 عفوا نسيت اوضع الايميل: [email protected]

----------


## zoooom

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الربحان راجع الايميل وايضا الاخت المتألقه

----------


## أعمال

جزاك الله خير أخي بوعبدالله وجعل ما تقوم به لخدمة أخواك في موازين أعمالك..
وهذا الإيمل وشكراً على مجهودك أخوك أبوعبدالله [email protected]

----------


## ma3ad_ bdry

مشكور يابوعبدالله مقدما وهذا ايميلي ولاعليك امر [email protected]

----------


## sourour

السلام عليكم لو سمحت
هذا ايميلي  [email protected]

----------


## العجيز

يطول عمرك يا بوعبدالله ياليت والله محتاج للستريم لايف تكفى. [email protected] 
الله لايهينك مقدما وماقصرت

----------


## abomusa

السلام عليكم ورحة الله  
اخي ابو عبد الله  
الله يجمل حالك ويعطيك العافية على المجهود العظيم  
بالنسبة لمشكلتي لم تحل كل ما احاول اعمله استارت تطلع لى نفس المشكله الموضحه 
 في الصورة السابقه  
وبصراحة جنني ورفع ضغطي  وبصراحة ضيع لي المضاربات اليوميه  
في الاول كان شغال معى قبل 3 اشهر والحين مرة خرف ولا يشتغل وش السالفة  
الله يوفقك شوف لى الحل

----------


## حسن السيد

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم هذا اميلى [email protected] جزاكم الله الف خير لك خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## hadi75m

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  اخى الكريم هذا الايميل [email protected]  مع تمنياتى للحميع بالتوفيق

----------


## tareq

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
وجزاك الله خير
هذا الايميل [email protected]

----------


## حسن السيد

ياترى فين الاخ زووم؟؟؟؟!!!! عسى المانع خير ان شاء الله منتظرين من  بيانات الولوج الى الاستريمرلايف على الاميل الذى قمت بارفاقه فى رد سابق  تحياتى

----------


## tamer_bakr

اخي زووم انتي ارسلت لي اليوزر والباسوورد ولكني لم ادخل على الاستريمر الا بعد فترة طويلة ولكنه لا يعمل هل اليوزر والباس وورد لهم مدة محددة؟؟ [email protected]

----------


## khalid122

جزاك الله خيرا 
والإيميل [email protected]
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## game over

مع انى ياي بالوقت الضايع  
اكون شاكرلك اذا حصلت على ستريمر

----------


## game over

[email protected]

----------


## KHALIFA

مع التحيات   [email protected]

----------


## one vision

يجزيك خير  [email protected]

----------


## up to you

بارك الله فيك
هذا بريدي [email protected]

----------


## *broker

ممكن تزه لي يعطيك العافيه [email protected]

----------


## تأبط يورو

اشكرك اخوي ويا ليت ترسل لي على ايميلي [email protected]

----------


## ميتاستوك8

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
وجزاك الله خير
هذا الايميل [email protected]

----------


## بوجاسم18

يعطيك العافية
هذا ايميلي   [email protected]
الرجاء تزويدي باليوزر والباسورد

----------


## ahmedamer

انا  بحاول انزل البرنامج  ومش عارف  ارجوا المساعده  ايميلى [email protected]

----------


## ابوخالد2

ابوعبدالله 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بريدي [email protected] 
لاتنساني الله يعطيك العافيه وكل عام وانت والاخوه بالف خير

----------


## saudn11

ياليت ترسلي اسم المستخدم والرقم السري  
شكرا لك   [email protected]

----------


## ksa_fx_100

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تقبل خالص تحياتي والف شكر لك اخي  [email protected]

----------


## بودرياه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....تحيه طيبه للجميع ,,,وبعد  
هذه اول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدى الجميل ,,,,واشكرك جزيل الشكر والتقدير على هذه الخدمه الرائعه وايميلي هو,,,,,,,  [email protected]

----------


## مبتدء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  [email protected] 
شكرا

----------


## أبو يوسف

السلام عليكم 
أخ أبو عبد الله جزاك الله خير على مجهودك
أرجو إضافتي على الاستريمر
إيميلي هو: [email protected]

----------


## immortal

لك الشكر الجزيل 
اخي ابو عبدالله 
وهذا ايميلي :  [email protected] 
اخوك ابو احمد

----------


## هشام غنيم محمد

السلام عليكم 
ولك جزبل الشكر اخى لو ممكن ترسل على الأيميل [email protected] 
ومشكور مقدما

----------


## palestain

لك الشكر الجزيل 
اخي ابو عبدالله 
وهذا ايميلي :  [email protected]

----------


## immortal

السلام عليكم 
و جزاك الله خير على ما تقدمه  
الأخ العزيز  أبو عبد الله  
أرجو إضافتي على الاستريمر  
إيميلي هو:  [email protected]

----------


## mostashar15

[email protected] 
نحن بحاجته

----------


## hadi75m

السلام عليكم 
و جزاك الله الخير على خدماتك لاخوتك 
اذا امكن تزويدى بالاستريمر  [email protected]
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## ahmedamer

ياليت ترسلي اسم المستخدم والرقم السري  
شكرا لك  [email protected] 
وجزاك الله خيرااا

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي ابو عبدالله 
وهذا يميلي لو تتكرم علينا بالباسوورد 
وتسلم   [email protected]

----------


## abo-anas

جزاك الله على هذه الخدمة
وهذا ايميل تبعي [email protected]

----------


## Abozoz

ياليت ترسلي اسم المستخدم والرقم السري  ولك جزيـــل الشكـــر [email protected]

----------


## سـ ج ـين

يعطيك العافيه يالغالي  [email protected]

----------


## alzman

اذا  ماعليك  امر  بوعبدالله،،، جزاك الله خير                                          [email protected]

----------


## memoo4u

الله يجزيك خير هذا بريدى [email protected]

----------


## aafnz

اخي بو عبد الله جزاك الله خير
ارجو ارسال اليوزر والباس وورد الى ايميلي [email protected]

----------


## immortal

اخي ابو عبدالله 
وهذا يميلي لو تتكرم علينا بالباسوورد 
وتسلم    [email protected] 
وبالمناسبة هذا طلبي للمرة الثانية

----------


## مضارب محترف

[email protected]
مع الف شكر

----------


## ehosny

جزاك الله خير أبو عبد الله [email protected]

----------


## المتداول القزم

مممممممممممممم

----------


## aziz6565

مع الشكرالجزيل مقدما  [email protected]

----------


## ali55

إذا تكرمت مع دعواتي لك  [email protected]
مع الشرح يالحبيب تكفى وجزيت خيرآ

----------


## loaishawar

إذا تكرمت مع دعواتي لك  [email protected]

----------


## immortal

> اخي ابو عبدالله  
> وهذا يميلي لو تتكرم علينا بالباسوورد 
> وتسلم    [email protected]   وبالمناسبة هذا طلبي للمرة الثانية

 لقد اسمعت إذ ناديت حيا  ارجوا من الادارة اغلاق او حذف هذا الموضوع   لانه فيما يبدو ان صاحبه لم يعد يتابعه  تحياتي

----------


## ghadastocks

انا كمان ارسلي اياه خسرت كثير من اول:[email protected]

----------

